# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Potencialidades Agrícolas del VRAE

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum.pe: 
A continuación les dejo un par de videos de YouTube donde se comenta y explica las diversas potencialidades que tiene el Valle de los Ríos Apurímac y Ene (VRAE) para desarrollar actividades económicas como la agricultura, la apicultura o la acuicultura. 
Esperemos que esta zona afectada por el narcoterrorismo pronto encuentre alternativas y soluciones en la actividad agropecuaria, para hacer frente a este complicado problema... Saludos.        Temas similares: Artículo: Huancavelica impulsará proyecto de siembra de frutales en el VRAE Artículo: Agrobanco otorgó créditos por S/. 41.77 millones a agricultores del VRAE Capacitarán en Buenas Prácticas a cafetaleros y cacaoteros del VRAE Escolares del VRAE participarán en campaña de reciclaje de botellas plásticas Gobierno prioriza desarrollo agropecuario en el VRAE

----------

